# FS:  Rossignol 7SK Skis (195 cm)



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2005)

Ski season is underway and if you need skis, here's a great pair for you. Rossignol 7SK Straight Cut skis with Salomon 957 bindings. They have the VAS Kevlar stability system. Length is either 193 or 195 cm. They are waxed and tuned--ready for snow. These slalom skis would make great converted telemark skis. Give me a PM to see digital pictures of them or to arrange a visit. 

Asking $50.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2005)

Don't think we have any takers...probably will immortalize them by adding them someday to the Trailboss wall of fame.


----------

